# Brand new to this...book recommendations?



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

We just got two top bar hives delivered yesterday and I'm playing with them and making sure I know all I can about them. 

I've been reading all I can about beekeeping and am really enjoying A Year in the Beeyard. It seems to have the most practical information that is adaptable to the TBH. 

What books specifically about TBHs do you recommend? There doesn't seem to be much and most I've looked at seem mostly about why to use them. I got that. I just need to know how. 

Hoping to get our bees in July, so I have a little time to learn something. Like how to even get them in the hive!


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Some of the best tbh reading out there is on Mike Bush's website : http://bushfarms.com/bees.htm


Read read read. One of the finest sources of tbh info.


----------



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

Well, I have been exploring his site, so maybe I'm not so far off.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

You can go watch some you tube videos on how to install packaged bees or how to install bees in a top bar hive...Watch several of them to get a good idea of how "you" would like to approach it...With smoke or without smoke. If you dont learn anything you will get a good laugh out of some of them videos cause i sure did...HAHAHA There has been a few that i watched where they get stung and you can pretty much learn what "NOT" to do as well...:lpf:


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

It's not a book about TBH's, but rather a book about bees in general. It's called the Buzz About Bees. After I read it I was more than amazed about honeybee's. They sell it on Amazon.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

There is "the barefoot beekeeper" at biobees... And Bwrangler also www.backyardhive.com and tbh in uganda

Enjoy your tbh I really love mine


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"the complete idiot's guide to beekeeping" is a ver good beginner book on basic natural beekeeping and incudes information about TBHs.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea that idiots guide is new I think, they asked the guys at "backwards beekeepers" about natural treatment free beekeeping.


----------



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just picked up two copies of the idiot's book (one for me and one for my mentor), and started flipping thru it.... it's very much focused on non-treatment and letting the bees do what they want. Haven't gotten to the TBH stuff yet. (My wife wants me to build her one for next spring)


----------



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

Cool! The library may actually have that one. Most of the books they have are focused on Langstroth hives and are fairly old.


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

I like this guy's you tube videos: Name: dragonhlm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUBxAxFTrXU


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks to all for the kind words about "the complete idiot's guide to beekeeping" (my wife and i wrote it).

there is (i think) lots of important information for TBH beekeepers in our book, but it is not focused on TBH by any means.

we are hosting a conference this summer...actually 2 conferences (beginners and advanced). sam comfort will be helping us teach the beginners course and will be speaking at the advanced one as well. sam (anarchy apiaries) is a tbh beekeeper with experience as a commercial beekeeper as well, and has a great perspective. we will also have some of his tbh onsite for hands on inspections and learning. more info can be found at:
http://beeuntoothers.com/2010Conference.html

deknow


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Brand new to this...book recommendations?
I like this guy's you tube videos: Name: dragonhlm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUBxAxFTrXU

I'd be a little cautious about following this guy's suggestions. No veil, kids inches from hive and unprotected, blowing hot tobacco smoke from your mouth, inches from the bees, laboring endlessly to remove the bees covering the queen cage, the list goes on. I had to stop watching. 

While this may qualify as entertainment, instruction it is not, and it should not be offered to newbies as advice of any kind.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

deknow said:


> thanks to all for the kind words about "the complete idiot's guide to beekeeping" (my wife and i wrote it).


It always amazes me who watches this forum, I was really excited when I heard about this idiots guides "no-treatment" direction, imho while not alone kind of revolutionary in bee literature.


----------



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sam-Smith said:


> It always amazes me who watches this forum, I was really excited when I heard about this idiots guides "no-treatment" direction, imho while not alone kind of revolutionary in bee literature.


I concur, Sam-Smith... It's great to see the authors of great, informative books right here, where we can access them.... Thank you for a great book, deknow.


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

hi, 
#1 what does tbh stand for? anyways a great and informational book for beekeeping is called "Beekeeping for Dummies." written by Howland Blackiston. it has every thing from recipes to introducing a new hive. good luck.


----------



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

tbh= top bar hive.

Beekeeping for dummies is a very good book, but I don't remember it having much about tbh.


----------

